# Pope Francis



## merquiades

Hello.  I would like to know how you will call Pope Francis in your language.

English:  Pope Francis
French:  Pape François
Spanish:  Papa Francisco


----------



## Roy776

Polish: Papież Franciszek


----------



## rusita preciosa

Russian:
*папа римский Франциск */papa rimskiy frantsisk/ 

(you have to specify "rimskiy" (of Rome); simply "papa" would be "daddy".


----------



## Frank78

German:

Papst Franziskus


----------



## bibax

Czech: papež František


----------



## AutumnOwl

_*Swedish:*
Påve Franciskus_


----------



## Määränpää

Finnish:

paavi Franciscus

(We stopped translating the names of new popes and monarchs at the beginning of the 2000s, so we use the Latin version of the Pope's name.)


----------



## Grefsen

*Norwegian:*

Pave Frans (pronounced "Pah-vuh Frahns")


----------



## Perseas

*Greek:*

Πάπας Φραγκίσκος /'papas fra'ŋgiskos/


----------



## origumi

Hebrew: The Israeli media is not decisive yet. I guess that eventually the name will be pronounced *Frantziscus*. We usually follow the Latin names for Popes, and c followed by i/e is tz.


----------



## Rallino

In *Turkish* media it's: Papa Francis → pronounced _fransis_.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

rusita preciosa said:


> Russian:
> *папа римский Франциск */papa rimskiy frantsisk/
> 
> (you have to specify "rimskiy" (of Rome); simply "papa" would be "daddy".



Educated people understand it correcrly also without adding "Roman".


----------



## DenisBiH

Croatian (/Bosnian/Serbian):

*Papa Franjo*


----------



## vianie

Slovakian: *pápež František*

Slovenian: *papež Frančišek*


----------



## rusita preciosa

Angelo di fuoco said:


> Educated people understand it correcrly also without adding "Roman".


As usual, depends on the context.


----------



## AquisM

There are two main transliterations of Francis in Chinese:
方济/方濟 - Mandarin: fang ji/Cantonese: fong zai - from English _Francis_
方济各/方濟各 - Mandarin: fang ji ge/Cantonese: fong zai gok - from Latin _Franciscum_

Pope is 教宗 (Mandarin: jiao zong/Cantonese: gaau zung) or 教皇 (Mandarin: jiao huang/Cantonese: gaau wong)


----------



## tFighterPilot

Hebrew: האפיפיור פרנציסקוס /ha'afifyór frantsískus/


----------



## apmoy70

Perseas said:


> *Greek:*
> 
> Πάπας Φραγκίσκος /'papas fra'ŋgiskos/



Just a minor correction in Perseas' IPA notation, it should be:

/'papas fraɲ'ɟiskos/

Both [ɲ] & [ɟ] are palatal


----------



## mataripis

Filipino: Papa Fransis.


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew
apifyor fransis.


----------



## ahmedcowon

*Arabic:*

البابا فرانسيس /al-baba fransees/


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese it's like in Spanish (with minor variations in the pronunciation), _Papa Francisco_.


----------



## mataripis

mataripis said:


> Filipino: Papa Fransis.


If i use Tagalog term for Papa, it is "Ama" ( but it is written that YhWh is our Father (Ama) so I think the term "holy" can be used to address pope in Tagalog.  It is possibly correct that Pope francis in Tagalog is " Banal na Paranses".


----------

